
Tenn. law bans posting images that "cause emotional distress" - taylorbuley
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/tenn-law-bans-posting-images-that-cause-emotional-distress.ars
======
saulrh
I seriously wonder how they planned to enforce this, how long it will take the
supreme court to throw it out, and whether this is really just a stalking
horse for the EFF.

~~~
foenix
I wonder how many hospitals Tennessee could have built with the oncoming legal
fees.

------
jpitz
As someone who strongly values my First Amendment rights, an image of this
statue would certainly cause me emotional distress.

~~~
ropers
*statute

~~~
jpitz
Utterly unintentional and somewhat hilarious misspelling on my part,
especially since I used to work for a startup that made a statute search
engine.

------
orbitingpluto
Don't be so insensitive. Your rights end where my feelings begin.

------
sorbus
I expect that an argument could be made that this applies to videos as well -
they're just moving images, after all. So Tennessee has (accidentally?) banned
the distribution of horror movies via the internet.

------
gburt
Did they seriously just try to ban trolling? Is this a jab at 4chan?

~~~
nvictor
the intention was prolly a good one.

i hate people tagging me in pictures on facebook. i'm pretty sure facebook
keeps the tags in its database even if you untag them.

------
turbojerry
It will be interesting to see what happens if someone posts a picture of a
clown and someone with Coulrophobia sees it and makes a complaint.

------
bane
Yes, this will stand up in court (extreme sarcasm).

------
mchusma
Does anyone else want to send the most offensive things they can find to the
TN legislature and governor? I have a lot of ideas...

~~~
shareme
an image of the phrase God does not exist..

